# Halloween 2013 The Madd House



## Halloween Mad House (Sep 30, 2012)

We (my husband and our kids) are a family that live on Howard Dr. in Lebanon Missouri. We love to have people come to our home on Halloween Night to Trick or Treat. We always have some kind of theme. 2011 was Vampires. Last year in honor of 2012 it was Zombies. This year 2013 is The Madd House...

View attachment 162181

After whispers of uncoventional experiments done on unwilling patients, the California Department of Mental Health was forced to conduct a full investigation. The investigators found little to no proof of foul play, however, they did adimt to finding quite a few dead ends, blocked off pathways, and quarantined areas that the doctors and staff had claimed to be under construction and not safe for entrance. The investigators claimed to take their word, even though at one point, one investigator thought she had heard the muffled screams of a young child. It was not until years later that the true sinister ways of Doctor Madd really came to life, but by then it was to late. Doctor Madd fled from California to an unknown location to avoid prosecution. It has been rumored that he and his family now reside in Missouri, where he continues his twisted medical experiments. It has also been said that after losing his patients, he began work not only on his own family, but on himself as well.


----------

